# Old-Time Harvest Days, Chillicothe, MO Sept. 24-26th



## grnspot110

24th annual Steam & Gas Engine Show will be held at the Livingston County Fairgrounds Sept. 24,25, 26, 2010. 

This is one of the bigger shows in this area, mostly under roof, very nice grounds! They have the best L&G turnout around. Friday is kids day, some of the area schools bring students to the show. 

Probably 75 or more farm tractors there last year & 30 or more L&G's. Along with some steam & "hit & miss" engines. Threshing & baling demos, horse-power well drilling, apple press, rope making, quilt show & more. 

I'll be there Friday & Saturday, come join me if you can. Bring some equipment or just come to look! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hope you put up some pictures for us! Love that old iron.


----------



## grnspot110

I left around 5 this evening, there were over 40 Lawn & Garden tractors so far! Didn't count the farm tractors, but the building is filling fast. Should be several more come in tomorrow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Awesome pictures Grnspot! Quite the definitive collection indeed! How many times did you walk into columns and people, while druelling?


----------



## grnspot110

tractor beam said:


> Awesome pictures Grnspot! Quite the definitive collection indeed! How many times did you walk into columns and people, while druelling?


Nah! Too many of them are the wrong color! The *GREEN *ones are mine. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Wouldn't you know it, I have 2 green ones myself, but they are pretty much common. Nonetheless, always liked the older stuff too. Nice herd you got by the way!


----------



## grnspot110

Thanks! I like them all too.. Just like the green ones better, I grew up on two-cylinders. ~~ grnspot110


----------

